# humminbird transducer on lowrance flasher



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a lowrance system 2000 flasher and i do not have a transducer for it. Can i use the transducer off my humminbird. What is the important factors to look at....frequency ....puck angle??


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It most likey won't even plug in.


----------

